
Show HN: Big O of N(US/Canada), Jobs from the perspective of software engineers - krazykonkani
https://www.bigoofn.com/search
======
krazykonkani
We are reading software engineering positions from Career pages of all
companies, early stage startups to established companies. The data might have
some small hiccups but we are continuously cleaning it.
Suggestions/critiques/advice are very welcome!

